# Surface splashing tool for attracting catfish?



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

I was watching River Monsters the other day and saw the episode where he was fishing in Europe for wels catfish. While they were out on the boat his guide was using a special surface splashing tool that supposed to make a certain vibration to attract catfish. I searched online but couldn't even find out what the tool is actually called. Does anyone know what this technique is called or has anyone actually tried it for flatheads?


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

It's called a clonk, also spelled klonk. I have one and It appears to work for me, however what's to say the cats weren't going to bite anyway. When I use it from the boat, it seems to have more affect. Type in clonk on any search engine and it will come up. Also on Wikipedia. hop


----------



## Scott M (Jul 1, 2013)

On a side note, I recorded a bunch of those and my wife was thrilled when I spent several hours watching them. Gotta admit, that may be on my bucket list. Awesome cats!


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Cool thanks for the responses! Ill have to get one and see how it works this season. And river monsters is a great show. you can pay for a week long guided trip on the riber ebro or po river in italy. The problem is the plane tickets cost more than a week of fishing and stay at a b&b haha. I'm going to spend the money on it sometime soon.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Catfish Connection carries the "Clonk" its a running joke in the catfishing world but who knows, maybe it does work....

Salmonid


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Did you guys catch the part where they are invasive in Spain and started From 30 Fish


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Aren't devices like these used for fish that have been trained that when the water is smacked with something it's time to feed? I recall a thread on here a while ago about a guy that would go out to his honey hole with some feed for the cats and slap the top of the water with an oar to let them know it was time to eat. All he had to do was go out and smack the water with his oar and they would come in. Anyone else remember that thread ?


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

throbak said:


> Did you guys catch the part where they are invasive in Spain and started From 30 Fish


Yeah I heard that. I wish they would release some in america. I wouldn't mind being able to catch some 200lb catfish. But it's a little different over there. They have strict catch and release policies on those rivers. In america we lose so many of the trophy sized fish.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Those things never stop eating because that water stays warm. What did he say, they can grow up to 10 pounds a year and live for 80 years or something? I don't know about that clunk.... Another strange Method I've heard was from my buddy's uncle. He said he tapped metal ball bats together under water when he fished for catfish in his pond...sounded pretty goofy to me


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Here in the USA I think the clonk is designed to catch only one species:


*A FISHERMAN*


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

I feed the catfish in my pond when the feel my footsteps they come an git it


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Last summer my buddy was smackin a gill on the edge of the water tryin to catch a snapper and all of a sudden a 30 inch channel came up and took off with the gill. First time I ever saw any thing as crazy as that happening..... Rich


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Doc
Spoke like the wise man on the mountain


----------

